# Breeders & AKC registration



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

What does your breeder do ?
1 register the whole litter
2 give you the paper work and let you register if you want to
3 did the breeder register sire and dam DNA with AKC


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Ours registered the whole litter plus gave us all the papers of the sire and dam too with health checks. 
Once we were home we reregistered Elza to our name. She even Microchipped them all! I think thats quite good, though not sure whats the standard.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My breeder did the same - registered the whole litter (that is the norm in the UK), then the breeder gives you a transfer document that you send in to the Kennel club to get the ownership transfered.

Like Adrino, our breeder had the whole litter microchipped, vaccinated, and health checked - she wanted to give her puppies the best start in life she could.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Our breeder did the same, micro chipped and health check wormed. We got the certificate today to say we are the new owners


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm curious what the registered DNA with the AKC is? What is the purpose of that? 
My breeder registered the whole litter, then gave me the paperwork to register. Also, when I got the certificate it has the AKC DNA # for the dam and sire. Do all registered certificates show the AKC DNA # or only if the breeder registers it like that?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ou - only if the breeder chooses 2 -


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine was the same: registered, health check, de-wormed & chipped.
I just looked at her AKC Pedigree certificate and all of the sires going back 3 generations have the DNA registered. It must be something that is done by the breeder, but good question as to the purpose.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Read strideaway post - thats why DNA is the best protection for the breeder and owner - ty Har


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

My breeder sent me the paperwork, chipped the puppy, and allowed a limited AKC registration. Full registration later if the medical exams are satisfactory.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ours had the Sire and Dam registered, but gave us the paper work if we wanted to do it for Riley. But, since Chuck was a rescue....we didn't get his papers. They wanted us to sign a contract that if we decided not to keep him that we would give him back to them. If we did that then we could have his papers. Needless to say we didn't do that. We don't EVER plan on giving him up never mind back to those people!! So we decided we didn't need his papers to love him


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Our breeder did none of the above... 

Two years later we are still trying to get Roxie's papers. After talking to other people that have purchased Vizsla's from this breeder, they are having the same problem. When I look up the Sire and Dam on the AKC website, only the Sire is registered.

I have been calling and texting the breeder for two years and she refuses to answer my question about where Roxie's papers are. I have to say this is very frustrating, I would welcome any advice.

Please keep in mind, I have learned a lot from this forum and now know that I should have received them from her when we picked up our pup. She just seemed so trustworthy when she said, as soon as our pup is spayed, just let her know and she will send them.

I wasn't sure if it was appropriate to share the name of the breeder, but since she is still conducting business in this manor, it may be worth knowing. I'll defer to your thoughts...


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

RoxieVizsla said:


> When I look up the Sire and Dam on the AKC website, only the Sire is registered.


Unfortunately, if both are not registered, then none of the progeny can be registered. I'm sorry to say but sounds as though you've fallen prey to an unscrupulous breeder. Paperwork, whether under a full or limited registration should be delivered WITH the pup. Any other "deal" regarding paperwork should result in "no deal".

Ken


----------

